# DMXorcist and Exorcist now support 64 bit windows



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Up to recently the Exorcist line of software would not support 64bit windows OS.

This problem was due to a third party driver that was not compatible with 64 bit OS

This problem has now been resolved and I can confirm that there is now a fix that will enable these programs to operate in Windows Vista and 7 64 bit OS

for more information please visit freewebstore.org/Phoenix-Animatronix


----------

